# Bully fish



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys, I wanted some advice on how to deal with bullies in a reef tank. My aquarium guy introduced two two spot gobies in our huge tank at work and I noticed this morning that one his fin has a big chunk missing. The other one seems fine. Like I said in my previous posts, I only have a freshwater tank at home so I don't know much about reef tanks and their inhabitants. I'm worried that the little guy is going to be bullied to death. We have convicts, electric blue damsels, flame angel, yellow tang, convicts, shrimps and other fish in this aquarium (sorry I don't know all their names).
What would you advise me to do?
Thanks 
E.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My guess is that your damsels are the culprit. They tend to get a bit aggressive and territorial as they get older.


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My guess is that your damsels are the culprit. They tend to get a bit aggressive and territorial as they get older.


Is there anything I can do? The aquarium is HUGE and I thought that with all that space they wouldn't have to fight for territory.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You could try to put the damsels in the sump for a few days. While there, re-arrange the rock work in the display tank, so that when you bring the damsels back, hopefully they won't remember what was theirs.


----------

